# Night Blindness or Depth Perception



## EdD01 (May 10, 2018)

Did any of you get into walking sticks because of vision loss? I have moderate in one eye and advanced glaucoma in the other eye and my night vision is terrible and depth perception is off. I tend to trip and miss steps quite often. A few months ago, while in San Antonio visiting the river walk, I purchased a walking stick and used that around the river, because I didn't want to end up in the river. It made a huge difference but I felt odd walking around the city with a hiking stick. Since then I've purchased a nice fiberglass walking stick with wood ball top and this is what I'm using while out on my walks at night or when I go out to a place where there will be low light. I was just wondering if any of you are in the same boat as I am?

Eddie


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Not vision loss for me. I have melanoma and had my left leg amputated above the knee because of it.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I began for two reasons:

1. When we moved into our current neighborhood, I observed two "senior" gents walking, and carrying but not using walking sticks. Shortly thereafter I discovered why. In parts of the area, a few aggressive dogs roam freely. My first stick dissuaded them effectively.

2. As a knee became progressively worse, I anticipated a future need for support, especially when hiking trails. Fortunately a successful surgery has improved this issue dramatically.

With regard to vision, yes, a stick is sometimes useful for me, especially on those rough trail hikes. I have practically no vision in one eye, after three retinal repairs, and so near depth perception is poor. The additional stability provided when ascending or descending a rocky slope is extremely helpful.

Vance


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This might sound a bit nerdy, but my liking for sticks started when I was a kid and read J R R Tolkien's books. I thought the idea of a wizard's staff was pretty cool.

Later I found how handy a stick was when walking in the woods. Vaulting a stream, breaking branches to clear a trail, knocking the snow from branches to make sure it doesn't go down my neck when I walk under them. Plus, being in a rural area, there's always the chance of some wild critter thinking it would be nice to chomp on me.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

dww2 said:


> there's always the chance of some wild critter thinking it would be nice to chomp on me.


Like those copperheads or rattlesnakes hiding in the leaves and brush. Sticks are great for scaring them out!


----------

